

EC2 Origins - lifeisstillgood
http://blog.b3k.us/2009/01/25/ec2-origins.html

======
lifeisstillgood
What caught my eye was

    
    
      In the Amazon style of “starting from the customer and 
      working backwards”, we produced a “press release” and a 
      FAQ to further detail the how and why of what would 
      become EC2.
    

I love that - write the press release first - PRDD?

